# IronMagLabs - Maximum Pump Extreme -  Review



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 28, 2013)

IronMag Labs ? Maximum Pump Extreme ? Review | Elite Body Tune Up

Recently I was presented with the opportunity to review the new *Iron Mag Labs; Maximum Pump Extreme*.  This was great for me, as it's been over 6 month since I've used a pre-workout vasodilator/energy drink since Jack3d. As all of us know, Jack3d was some very powerful stuff, and at times maybe a bit overpowered.

When I received my Maximum Pump Extreme, I was smack dab in the middle of a long Ketosis run, my energy had been really lacking at the gym, and I was literally forcing myself to go. Maximum Pump to the rescue?

*After initial review I went through the listed ingredients.
*






With a nice blend of Creatine, Beta Alanine, Taurine, Arginine and its precursors, Caffeine and Green Tea.  I knew I could expect increased energy, mental alertness, and better pumps. Now the question was, in comparison to other Pre-workouts how effective would it be?

To access tolerance, I started with a half scoop 45 min before my workout at around 5pm. I mixed it with about 6oz of water and just downed it (I'll get to the taste of the Fruit Punch soon). About 10 min after drinking I did feel a bit energized, Ill attribute that to the caffeine. Keep in mind; at the time I was consuming no more than 15g of carbs in any given day, with higher fats and protein.

First day with Maximum Pump was my pull day, Back, Biceps, Lats. I definitely had more energy than the previous day, getting through my work out a bit quicker, with an added set here and there. Nothing significant strength wise, but I was expecting this in correlation to my diet. The pump was improved and did last a bit longer than usual.

Since I felt good after testing it with a half scoop, I decided to use a full scoop the following day broken in two doses, once mid-morning around 10, and again 45 min pre workout. Again after each dose, I felt energized, but not jittery which I like, I felt in control rather than the supplement being in control of me.

It was my Push day, Chest, Triceps, and Delts. Again I was able to push through the workout with added intensity, and focus. The pump this day was very good, my chest felt pumped, triceps were very tight, and the vascularity in my shoulders was very pronounced.

I continued with this protocol for the following 14 days, Breaking 1 large scoop into 2 doses. As I got further into my ketosis state. I seemed to need more to get the energy I needed to complete the workouts, on my last day of my planned Keto, I dosed 1 large scoop 45 min pre workout, to assess its full power.

This day was my free day,  Hiit cardio and work on any areas I felt were lagging. After dosing, I felt very awake, and alert. Again no jittery feeling, just pure clean energy and drive. After 20 min on the elliptical and 25 minutes of upper body circuit training with super sets. I was pumped! Legs were heavy, and tight, my arms were very full. This pumped feeling carried on for a good few hours into the evening.

I was now done with a very long keto run, and took 2 days off to reintroduce an abundance of carbs. First day back to the gym I was carbed up, hydrated, and feeling full. Again I dosed Maximum Pump Extreme with a large scoop 45 min pre workout.

This was leg day, and let me tell you WHAT A DIFFERENCE!  I smashed through my planned workout, and added in a few more sets and reps. The pump was intense, much more so than any other day, I knew being carb depleted played a part in my diminishing pumps, but with the influx of carbs and Maximum Pump, I felt Strong, Focused, Energized and ready to go again and again. This time the pump carried over much longer, I was still feeling full and pumped hours later when I was getting ready to turn in.



*Now on to the ratings, Did Maximum Pump compare?*

*Overall Rating: 8.66/10*

*Mixability - 
*
*Blender Bottle - 10/10* - Mixed completely as expected, no granules left.
*Cup and spoon - 8/10 -* Mixed about 90% complete, little granules left at the bottom.


*Feeling - 9/10*

Nothing crazy, no rapid heartbeat, or feeling flushed. Steady increase in energy that was clean, and effective. It was nice to get the energy I needed, without feeling like my heart my going a mile a minute


*Pump - 10/10*

Since I was able to test the product both, carb depleted and carb loaded, I was able to really assess its effectiveness in increasing blood flow to the muscle, and see visibly improved vascularity.  Pumps were very good and consistent, more so when I re-introduced carbs, but compared to the pumps I was able to achieve without it, and with it. There was a massive difference.


*Taste - Fruit Punch 6/10*

About the only downfall I was able to find was the Fruit Punch flavor. Maybe I like sweet? But it seemed to lack a nice robust fruity flavor. At half a scoop and 6oz water it seemed very watered down. A full scoop of course had more of Fruit Punch kick, but still seemed to lack. There was however no bitterness, or chalky after taste. The compounds in this supplement were masked very nicely. I can't ask for more, as we all know how bitter Creatine, and Arginine can be.


*Price Point - 9/10 - 24.99 on Orbitnutrition.com*

Very affordable in comparison to other pre workout drinks on the market currently, at around 25.00 it's effective, and won't hurt the wallet. What more could you want?


*Conclusion:*

Maximum Pump Extreme Is very complete. What I liked the most about it is the clean energy feeling. I never felt over exacerbated or jittery. The energy obtained by this seemed to start quickly, and gradually build. The feeling of getting hit by an abundance of stimulants is absent, leaving the user in control.

If you like feeling like you can?t breathe than this may not be the product you want. I however rather a nice clean boost rather than the latter. With a mix of Vasodilators, Green Tea, and Caffeine, Maximum Pump Extreme will deliver a solid pump, increase focus and awareness, all the while aiding your body in shuttling vital Post-workout nutrients to your muscles.  With a price point of 25.00 and its proven effectiveness, IronMag Labs has created a winner.

If you are in the market for good pre-workout supplement, that will increase your pumps, Energy, Drive and Strength, without leaving you gasping for air. IronMag Labs, Maximum Pump Extreme is for you.

*Would I recommend? - Yes*



IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Maximum Pump


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 28, 2013)

This was a great opportunity to review a quality product. Thanks for sharing this. You really are a lucky guy to be chosen to do this. I think they make some great stuff and it's also very well priced. What type of pre workout are you currently using?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 29, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> This was a great opportunity to review a quality product. Thanks for sharing this. You really are a lucky guy to be chosen to do this. I think they make some great stuff and it's also very well priced. What type of pre workout are you currently using?



right now I'm still using Maximum Pump, I really like the clean energy it bring. Solid Pump too.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a good one to use. I used that in the past and it worked well. I have a few others that I go with currently that do a really good job. Do you look for increased focus too? Or just insane pumps? I know everyone looks for different things. What's the most important thing for you?


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 29, 2013)

The only thing I really wish they would have added is Cirtuline Malate , I'm curious on why they didn't .


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 29, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> That's a good one to use. I used that in the past and it worked well. I have a few others that I go with currently that do a really good job. Do you look for increased focus too? Or just insane pumps? I know everyone looks for different things. What's the most important thing for you?




I Look for an increase in Energy and Focus, the pump is always nice too though.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2013)

Honestly this is the best pre-training sup I have ever used. Very smooth bump in energy without that speedy feeling so many other products give. Max Pump Extreme also has zero crash.

I like 1 rounded scoop 20-30 minute before hitting the gym. 

My focus is high after using it and I'm ready to tackle the weights.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Honestly this is the best pre-training sup I have ever used. Very smooth bump in energy without that speedy feeling so many other products give. Max Pump Extreme also has zero crash.
> 
> I like 1 rounded scoop 20-30 minute before hitting the gym.
> 
> My focus is high after using it and I'm ready to tackle the weights.



I thoroughly am enjoying it. About to be out so its going to be time to get some more, May need to try the Lemon Ice Flavor.

What flavor are you using?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

Just ran out! Time to get some more - Maybe will try the Lemon Ice this go around. Great Product


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 1, 2013)

whoa  did 2 scoops, way over kill lol my pump hurt ridiculously, When I was cooking my post workout meal I had a hard time holding up the pan and spatula without it burning. Still a clean mental feeling, I freaking love this stuff


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I really don't see you that being a problem at all using the recommended dose but two scoops I see that being an overkill for sure. I would not recommend using that at all actually. I think you should consider using just the regular dose. I'm glad you found a product that helps you increase your performance. That's important to remember. I always make sure I test my stuff out for a few weeks to get a better idea of how it's working.


----------

